# Hartland Locomotives



## chanselman (Jan 7, 2008)

Greetings. Being new to the hobby I have a question about locomotives. Right now I have 4 LGB locomotives all of which function flawlessly. Due to LGB's melt down, new LGB locomotives are getting harder to find and those that you can find, like on eBay are getting extremely pricey. Looking around on the web, I came across Hartlands web site and was attracted to some of their models of 4-4-0's and 2-6-0's. My question is how is the quality. I like their appearance and I also like the fact that they are made in the USA.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

I started with a Hartland 4-4-0 ,which still operates , and 12 other Hartland powered units , which operate great . I have had really good use of their products , which I think are built very sturdy for use outside , for years . 
Their depenable operation reminds me of LGB long term operation . 
Hartland is NOT , the most scale and detailed products , but are built tuff ! 
Compared to other brands , for Hartland , there are not a lot of fixes , and repair questions posted on line , with aftermarket drives sold to make them work long term , like some other brands . /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif

Like you said , made here in the USA in Indiana .


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I just had one apart while I wasa installing R/C and batteries. Mechanically, they are pretty good. The motor looks like is is a very good one. The drive is a lot like LGB. The motor was geared to both drivers. I have seen much fancier engines but the Heartland ones still seem pretty nice.

I also bought a Mack diesel from Heartland. It is very simple but runs like a charm.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Simple, Tough, and 1:24 scale for the most part...I have a few Macks and they are great...always loved the Big John! 

Stan Cedarleaf has a few! 

cale


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

It doesn't get any better than Hartland in the reliability and dependability department, 
the toylike looks R only skin deep...
Paul R...


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Good stuff! Rugged, dependable, affordable and made in the U.S.A. I have a good number of their locomotives and trolleys, and am happy with them all.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I had an 0-4-0 that I gave to my nephew for Christmas this year.  Nothing wrong with it.  It was very robust and had few details to break off.  That's why it went to a 4 year old.

I have recently discovered that a Birney Trolley was stored next to my house, and is now a few miles away.  It looks almost identical to the Hartland Birney, right down to the "East Coast" paint job.  I am tempted to get one and build my son a trolley line in his room.

Mark


----------



## eddie (Jan 2, 2008)

I own about 3 hartlands and they are durable 
there gear boxes are what people call "bullet proof"


----------



## GlacierBill (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 1 of the Mack Switchers, it has never failed me and it's pull power is incredable for the size, and I plan on getting a few more of there units.


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 3 Macs, only one in its original configuration, and 2-3 bricks. All run like champs and are as solid as a "brick"! 

Could not recommended them enough. 

Ted.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

I have more Hartland driven units than I care to admit to publicly! They all run great. Very solid performers. 
Chris


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Add me to the chorus of praisers!


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Me,too!  As mentioned, they are not the most detailed, but sometimes that's a good thing, with less parts to break off.
They are strong and reliable!


----------



## Alan Aspinall (Jan 2, 2008)

I own Big John and the Duchess and some rolling stock! 

Made in AMERICA!


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

I can attest to the fact that Hartland models are solidly built, and generally perform quite well.  Actually, have had a lot fun using them as platforms for kitbashes.  Biggest challenge is taking them apart for modifications!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif

Here are some projects I've done based on their offerings./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif  The first, bashed from a "Woody" pickup truck and one of their 4-wheel flatcars.....








...followed by a couple of Birneys modified for a customer in Fort Collins....

















...and, finally, a rebuilt interurban car for the guy who had me do the Birneys.  Biggest change on this one was the roof, but lots of other work done, too.









All of these units run great, low power draw, smooth and quiet.  Haven't reworked any of their steam power, but know from the experience of others that it, too, performs well.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are really nice models Digger , great modeling work , thanks for shareing them .


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

VERY nice work, Ed! Sure wish I had that level of talent! I especially like that red and gray model--a real beauty.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

chanselman;

Please see my post "Dunkirk vs. Heisler - And the winner is .  .  . BIG JOHN!" in the Public Forum.  What HLW locomotives may lack in detail they more than make up for in operation.  Besides, the owner can always add detail to his/her taste.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## trainmaster1989 (Jan 4, 2008)

Their 4 wheel flat cars are awesome for kitbashing. 









And they were very helpful when i was looking for a motor for my railtruck kitbash. 

Scott


----------



## NW Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a Hartland Princess model that I would like to sell.

It has under two hours run time on it.  The side rod thingy fell off on it and I have the replacement parts from Hartland but haven't installed them yet.

First $100 plus shipping to the lower 48 takes it.

Send email to jpmsb AT centurytel DOT net

Thanks!


----------



## coolhand (Jan 7, 2008)

What scale are Hartlands?


----------



## coolhand (Jan 7, 2008)

What scale are Hartlands?


----------



## GlacierBill (Jan 2, 2008)

From what I understand they are loosely 1:24. Mine looks pretty close to that.


----------

